# Would you lick her asshole?



## soxmuscle (Oct 31, 2008)

A true measure of how much you like someone revolves around this very question.

I was talking with my Dad about this girl I really liked and he asked me if I would eat her asshole.  I thought about it for a minute, thought he was joking, and amidst the pause he said "Well, if you really liked her, you'd eat her asshole, so answer this question and you'll know."

Turns out I would lick her asshole and this girl I speak of and I have been dating since the beginning of the summer.


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 31, 2008)

now that takes alot of love to do somethin like that.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 31, 2008)

Rubes11 said:


> now that takes alot of love to do somethin like that.



I would never willingly go there, but with a few.. hundred.. drinks in me, I'm donw.


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 31, 2008)

Have you liked her asshole? Cause until you do you wont ever know the true answer to that question.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 31, 2008)

Tossing salad, the right salad is always GTG! It loosens and moistens for the slide home.


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 31, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I would never willingly go there, but with a few.. hundred.. drinks in me, I'm donw.



i already acounted for the drinks


----------



## Arnold (Oct 31, 2008)

yes, and I have, not that big of a deal.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 31, 2008)

there isnt an inch on that body that i wouldnt lick


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 31, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> A true measure of how much you like someone revolves around this very question.
> 
> I was talking with my Dad about this girl I really liked and he asked me if I would eat her asshole.  I thought about it for a minute, thought he was joking, and amidst the pause he said "Well, if you really liked her, you'd eat her asshole, so answer this question and you'll know."
> 
> Turns out I would lick her asshole and this girl I speak of and I have been dating since the beginning of the summer.




Make sure she showers first, no matter how clean your chick looks. The first time I attempted this the actual smell killed the mood .


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 31, 2008)

Rubes11 said:


> there isnt an inch on that body that i wouldnt lick



where you been dude? Last time I've heard from you got some chick pregnant.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 31, 2008)

the best part of this thread is the fact your father asked you if you would lick her asshole....hahaha.  I could never in a billion years picture my father asking me the same question.  If he did, I think I would be too shocked to answer....


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 31, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Make sure she showers first, no matter how clean your chick looks. The first time I attempted this the actual smell killed the mood .



this is something I've always wondered....to me, it would seem that licking someone's ass would be the type of thing that would be spontaneous, ie, you go out drinking, get drunk, come home and proceed to go wild with each other, and you know, the mood and timing seems right, so you go for it and do something more risque like the ass licking.  to have the girl shower first, while I am sure the correct course of action for your nose and perhaps tongue, would seem to kill the entire mood, it would have to be semi planned, and that would be strange.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 31, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> A true measure of how much you like someone revolves around this very question.
> 
> I was talking with my Dad about this girl I really liked and he asked me if I would eat her asshole.



Now that's what I call close father and son bonding.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 1, 2008)

It's great.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 1, 2008)

That used to be part of our ranking system growing up:

- Would you fuck her?
- Would you eat her out?
- But would you eat her asshole?

If the answer is yes to all 3, you're in love.


----------



## Rubes11 (Nov 1, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> where you been dude? Last time I've heard from you got some chick pregnant.



she ended up in a car wreck and lost the baby. ive been dealing with moving into my moms and changing schools and getting to know new people. all they do here is party every weekend


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 1, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> That used to be part of our ranking system growing up:
> 
> - Would you fuck her?
> - Would you eat her out?
> ...



- Would you eat her out after your buddy banged her?


----------



## KelJu (Nov 1, 2008)

I would lick Monica Sweetheart's asshole!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 1, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> - Would you eat her out after your buddy banged her?


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 1, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> - Would you eat her out after your buddy banged her?



That's always a no.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 1, 2008)

Am I the only one that thinks licking an asshole is disgusting?  I don't care how hot or clean she is.


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 1, 2008)

busyLivin said:


> Am I the only one that thinks licking an asshole is disgusting?  I don't care how hot or clean she is.



For once we agree on something.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 1, 2008)

busyLivin said:


> Am I the only one that thinks licking an asshole is disgusting?  I don't care how hot or clean she is.



Probably. You don't seem like the passionate or adventurous type.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 1, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> For once we agree on something.



Cracks me up.. If I had a nickel for everyone that has said that to me on this site I'd retire.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 1, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Probably. You don't seem like the passionate or adventurous type.


----------



## RasPlasch (Nov 1, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Make sure she showers first, no matter how clean your chick looks. The first time I attempted this the actual smell killed the mood .




Me too. 


Don't know if I ever want to try it again.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 1, 2008)

Soxmuscle, this thread does not do justice without a pic of her. I know you got facebook so post a pic, son! 

Then we shall judge


----------



## KelJu (Nov 1, 2008)

Or better yet, a close up picture of the asshole in question.


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 1, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Or better yet, a close up picture of the asshole in question.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 1, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Or better yet, a close up picture of the asshole in question.



She has quite the poop star, let me tell you


----------



## KelJu (Nov 1, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> She has quite the poop star, let me tell you



I prefer them to a have a nice ruby starfruit.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 1, 2008)

Shiz,

I think it's kind of creepy of me to be posting pictures of her on the interweb.

I've had multiple old people tell me she looks like a young Raquel Welch.

Not sure who that is really, but a simple google search provided this:







The poster from Shawshank?

Looks eerily similar in the face, but I'm dreaming if I think she's got double d breasteses like miss Raquel Welch.


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 1, 2008)

Damn!  I'm getting old!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 1, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> this is something I've always wondered....to me, it would seem that licking someone's ass would be the type of thing that would be spontaneous, ie, you go out drinking, get drunk, come home and proceed to go wild with each other, and you know, the mood and timing seems right, so you go for it and do something more risque like the ass licking.  to have the girl shower first, while I am sure the correct course of action for your nose and perhaps tongue, would seem to kill the entire mood, it would have to be semi planned, and that would be strange.



What you stated is the same state of mind i had before i attempted this. Until one day I came home from the club with a girl and I attemted this....she sat on my face and the smell was just too much. I was drunk but the smell just killed the mood..... The whole night we slept. Now that i??´ve had that experience every time my ex gf wanted me to eat her asshole,  I did it as long as she was well showered, I had no problem with it.


----------



## kuso (Nov 2, 2008)

got no problem with it if it is clean....and hairless. Been there many a time.


----------



## clemson357 (Nov 2, 2008)

Would you lick the brown eye?


----------



## clemson357 (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Nov 2, 2008)

kuso said:


> got no problem with it if it is clean....and hairless. Been there many a time.



where have you been?


----------



## kuso (Nov 2, 2008)

Prince said:


> where have you been?




Japan mostly, though Korea as well just recently ;-)

It took a topic like this to bring me back I guess!

How've you (all) been?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 2, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> this is something I've always wondered....to me, it would seem that licking someone's ass would be the type of thing that would be spontaneous, ie, you go out drinking, get drunk, come home and proceed to go wild with each other, and you know, the mood and timing seems right, so you go for it and do something more risque like the ass licking. to have the girl shower first, while I am sure the correct course of action for your nose and perhaps tongue, would seem to kill the entire mood, it would have to be semi planned, and that would be strange.


 
why not kill two birds with one stone and just do it while in the shower?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 2, 2008)

lol, aint going nowhere near the conr shoot....When I was in highschool I had a girfriend that was down with anal stuff...IT LOOKS MUCH BETTER IN PORNOS than it is in real life......I obey the law and respect all the one way streets...lol


----------



## petphotos (Dec 9, 2009)

One of my favorite things to do with a woman, if they are into it. Shows how much you really care about her.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 9, 2009)

clemson357 said:


>



OMFG! You are posting pictures of a guy's hairy asshole. 

This explains a lot about your gay bashing Clemson. Closet homosexual?


----------



## fufu (Dec 9, 2009)

QuestionGuy said:


> lol, aint going nowhere near the conr shoot....When I was in highschool I had a girfriend that was down with anal stuff...IT LOOKS MUCH BETTER IN PORNOS than it is in real life......I obey the law and respect all the one way streets...lol



Well, if you even go down on her you are getting pretty damn close to the corn hole in that instance. In fact, you can't get that much closer.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 9, 2009)

I girl with a thick muscular butt causes me to revert back to animalistic instincts. like a dog, I want to stick my nose in her butt with my face buried between the butt cheeks doing the motor boat.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 9, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I girl with a thick muscular butt causes me to revert back to animalistic instincts. like a dog, I want to stick my nose in her butt with my face buried between the butt cheeks doing the motor boat.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Dec 10, 2009)

I'd lick her asshole, only if she licks mine first. 

Fair game?


----------



## petphotos (Dec 10, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> I'd lick her asshole, only if she licks mine first.
> 
> Fair game?



True togetherness doing it 69


----------



## petphotos (Dec 10, 2009)

I have heard "Love" being defined as accepting another persons dirt, among other things.

Think this would qualify.


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 10, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I girl with a thick muscular butt causes me to revert back to animalistic instincts. like a dog, I want to stick my nose in her butt with my face buried between the butt cheeks doing the motor boat.


 

LOLOLOl

My kinda fella... (figure of speech!)

As for the topic of this thread: I am down with backside lovin...Obviously, fresh out of the shower, well groomed is ideal, but clean ass is great ass.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 10, 2009)

KelJu said:


> OMFG! You are posting pictures of a guy's hairy asshole.
> 
> This explains a lot about your gay bashing Clemson. Closet homosexual?



I hope those pictures aren't scratch-n-sniff.


----------



## T_man (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm patiently waiting for min0's response to this thread


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2009)

T_man said:


> I'm patiently waiting for min0's response to this thread


You want me to lick your asshole?
Is that what you want to hear?


----------



## Lone Wolf (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2009)

petphotos said:


> One of my favorite things to do with a woman, if they are into it. Shows how much you really care about her.


Irish George?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 17, 2009)

Lone Wolf said:


>



without thinking twice!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 17, 2009)

Depends on my T levels.


----------



## MtR (Dec 18, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Irish George?


 

lmfao...I forgot all about that guy!!!!!!!!


I'm guessing the average age of the posters in this thread is about 21 though.  It's surprising at how age changes things, I used to say the same thing and more, now, I'm GTG.


----------



## ANABOLIC1 (Dec 18, 2009)

busyLivin said:


> Am I the only one that thinks licking an asshole is disgusting? I don't care how hot or clean she is.


It is a wonderful fucking thing.

Especially when you shove your fist in there and make her scream like a fucking whorebag.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Dec 19, 2009)

if i'm all banged up who knows what i'll do. 

who wouldn't dive in


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 19, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> A true measure of how much you like someone revolves around this very question.
> 
> I was talking with my Dad about this girl I really liked and he asked me if I would eat her asshole.  I thought about it for a minute, thought he was joking, and amidst the pause he said "Well, if you really liked her, you'd eat her asshole, so answer this question and you'll know."
> 
> Turns out I would lick her asshole and this girl I speak of and I have been dating since the beginning of the summer.


she said the same thing about me last week. I was touched.


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 2, 2010)

pooper lickin bump


----------



## lewibnb (Aug 2, 2010)

ANABOLIC1 said:


> It is a wonderful fucking thing.
> 
> Especially when you shove your fist in there and make her scream like a fucking whorebag.


 
who said romance is dead!


----------



## fosbrett (Aug 2, 2010)

Id have to agree with what was said earlier, theres not a single place Id be unwilling to lick on Jamie Eason.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 2, 2010)

fosbrett said:


> Id have to agree with what was said earlier, theres not a single place Id be unwilling to lick on Jamie Eason.


 

Dick Gears feels the same way about Saney.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 2, 2010)

Supp knigglet.......


----------



## Tesla (Aug 2, 2010)

Def. some good LHJO when speaking of some of these hot ass news anchors


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 2, 2010)

She looks like she's got a turd cutter that needs a tongue bath


----------



## banditsbb (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## MyK (Aug 2, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> A true measure of how much you like someone revolves around this very question.
> 
> I was talking with my Dad about this girl I really liked and he asked me if I would eat her asshole. I thought about it for a minute, thought he was joking, and amidst the pause he said "Well, if you really liked her, you'd eat her asshole, so answer this question and you'll know."
> 
> Turns out I would lick her asshole and this girl I speak of and I have been dating since the beginning of the summer.


 
If you have been dating her since the beginning of summer and haven't licked her ass yet, then she is not the one for you!


----------



## klc9100 (Aug 6, 2010)

see if she will lick your asshole. . . that's how you know if you have a keeper or not.


----------



## NeilPearson (Aug 6, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> this is something I've always wondered....to me, it would seem that licking someone's ass would be the type of thing that would be spontaneous, ie, you go out drinking, get drunk, come home and proceed to go wild with each other, and you know, the mood and timing seems right, so you go for it and do something more risque like the ass licking.  to have the girl shower first, while I am sure the correct course of action for your nose and perhaps tongue, would seem to kill the entire mood, it would have to be semi planned, and that would be strange.



It's not something you plan really but you do want to make sure she has just showered.  There are plenty of opportunities if your girl showers before bed or you can get her after her shower on a weekend or something when she doesn't have to go to work or somewhere right after showering.  You don't have to plan it, I am sure there are times you can catch her after a shower


----------



## NeilPearson (Aug 6, 2010)

MCx2 said:


> That used to be part of our ranking system growing up:
> 
> - Would you fuck her?
> - Would you eat her out?
> ...



So what does it mean if you just answer yes to the last one?


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 6, 2010)

Though I am truly out of this....this being by facts of my own orientation...I did wish to state that many of my friends, male and female would and do strike a taste and feel for the Anus, and include the rectum.  In fact, many do this to stimulate their female and male partners for penetration or what we note as "Greek Sex"

So, don't feel alone there are indeed others without the need of drinks to make the time and fun go by


----------



## Saney (Aug 6, 2010)

I had a few dames eat my dirty pie crust.. Nothing great, just brave hoes didn't know I worked all day with anal leakage


----------



## NeilPearson (Aug 6, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I had a few dames eat my dirty pie crust.. Nothing great, just brave hoes didn't know I worked all day with *anal leakage*



You should get that looked at


----------



## Saney (Aug 6, 2010)

I should


----------



## CORUM (Aug 6, 2010)

i still want to see the ass in question!!!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Aug 7, 2010)

I just asked the gf if we should try me licking her asshole to see what she would say.

She said "if you do it maybe we'll do anal" 

Should I risk it?


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 7, 2010)

CORUM said:


> i still want to see the ass in question!!!


 
here here!


----------



## Klutch (Aug 7, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> A true measure of how much you like someone revolves around this very question.
> 
> I was talking with my Dad about this girl I really liked and he asked me if I would eat her asshole. I thought about it for a minute, thought he was joking, and amidst the pause he said "Well, if you really liked her, you'd eat her asshole, so answer this question and you'll know."
> 
> Turns out I would lick her asshole and this girl I speak of and I have been dating since the beginning of the summer.


 
The real question is would you suck a fart out of her ass? Thats true love or shes really hot.


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 7, 2010)

DiGiTaL said:


> I just asked the gf if we should try me licking her asshole to see what she would say.
> 
> She said "if you do it maybe we'll do anal"
> 
> Should I risk it?


YES 
If anything you should risk it to help us determine weither or not hep C can be sexually transmitted. Lick the shitter on that critter


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 8, 2010)

I have done it, we were getting ready to have sex and maybe do some anal which isn't a first so it was clean to begin with.  I was extremely drunk and it started in a standard 69.  I say go for it because it doesn't hurt you to lick her asshole but once you put it in her asshole you can see how her face looks.


----------



## Saney (Aug 8, 2010)

Diablo appears to be a Not Big


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 8, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Diablo appears to be a Not Big



A not big who's into anal


----------



## superted (Aug 8, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> A true measure of how much you like someone revolves around this very question.
> 
> I was talking with my Dad about this girl I really liked and he asked me if I would eat her asshole.  I thought about it for a minute, thought he was joking, and amidst the pause he said "Well, if you really liked her, you'd eat her asshole, so answer this question and you'll know."
> 
> Turns out I would lick her asshole and this girl I speak of and I have been dating since the beginning of the summer.



Without question, I don't do ugly chick and I love a nice arsehole, wouldn't dream of fuck a chick in the arse without having a good spit and like around with my lounge first and of courage you stand a much netters change of reciprocate FTFW

Also ur chances of getting anal just went from 5% to 90% what more can a man wish for and uve saved 5 bucks on lube


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 8, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> A not big who's into anal



Does any of this matter?  It's been 2 months since I started lifting..


----------



## superted (Aug 8, 2010)

superted said:


> Without question, I don't do ugly chick and I love a nice arsehole, wouldn't dream of fuck a chick in the arse without having a good spit and like around with my lounge first and of courage you stand a much netters change of reciprocate FTFW
> 
> Also ur chances of getting anal just went from 5% to 90% what more can a man wish for and uve saved 5 bucks on lube



This assuming u want to get up there and who wouldnt , anal sex is a beautiful thing


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 8, 2010)

Diablo1990 said:


> Does any of this matter?  It's been 2 months since I started lifting..


It matters to me cause i'm gonna do you anally. If you were swole, i couldn't hold your arms behind you like the reigns to a chariot


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 8, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> It matters to me cause i'm gonna do you anally. If you were swole, i couldn't hold your arms behind you like the reigns to a chariot



I have seen some pretty small people of whom are very strong.  Funny comment though.


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 8, 2010)

did they hold you down and penetrate your inner sanctum?


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 8, 2010)

Nah just sucked on my taint a little and tried to put an orange in my mouth but I ate it.


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 9, 2010)

I once brought a chick home after a long sweaty night at the club...the pussy smelled like cherries, tasted like strawberries and the asshole was even better!!  

GO for it you queer!!!!

GICH!!


----------



## bmw (Aug 10, 2010)

licking the asshole is a must.  First date minimum.  I usually do it before the first date actually.  I can't understand why people think you need to have a date first before you fuck.  

Love?  Hell no ngrs.  I've tossed salads on some crazy bitches I wasn't near loving...well, loving them at that instant, but not for long.  We don't love dem hoes!

You phags gotta get out moar.


----------



## boxingorilla (Aug 11, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> A true measure of how much you like someone revolves around this very question.
> 
> I was talking with my Dad about this girl I really liked and he asked me if I would eat her asshole.  I thought about it for a minute, thought he was joking, and amidst the pause he said "Well, if you really liked her, you'd eat her asshole, so answer this question and you'll know."
> 
> Turns out I would lick her asshole and this girl I speak of and I have been dating since the beginning of the summer.




I dated a girl who was into this actually.  I told her "got to get clean before we can get dirty" did it all the time...hygene is the key word here


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 11, 2010)

Fuck that. I'm not licking any asshole.


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 11, 2010)

Helps lube it  since you want to fuck it


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm not really big into anal play. Just give me the meat curtains!


----------



## Saney (Aug 11, 2010)

I wanna taste a lil poop when i'm eatin ass.. or i'll demand a refund!


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 11, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I wanna taste a lil poop when i'm eatin ass.. or i'll demand a refund!


 
I remember your story about that fat chick you fingered that had that huge dingleberry. LOL!


----------



## superted (Aug 11, 2010)

Cant begin to tell you what i would do with this arsehole, id get my head so far up there you wudnt see me for weeks


----------



## bmw (Aug 12, 2010)

I couldn't get my tongue out of her ass long enough to fuck her.


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 12, 2010)

Vida guerrera has an open invitation to sit on my face. I got a big beard i call the womb broom


----------



## cheappinz (Aug 15, 2010)

every girl is different but don't you hate those ugly buttholes that some girls have...like its embarassing really..If you go to a strip club and they have a thong on, some girls have a really big, dark hole.  yuk.  I give you guys credit.  I couldn't do it no matter what.  maybe i could touch it after being freshly showered...


----------



## bmw (Aug 17, 2010)

What about DP?  Would you bang a hot chick (say vida, or whoever), while your buddy was balls deep in her ass? 

The stage is set, you know there's going to be some balls slappin and tool touchin, but you'll be railin this HOT Piece Of Ass, no holes barred...

Would you?  Or would you be too much of a homophobe?  Too geigh 4 U?  Or are you plowin away givin your buddy high 5's?


----------



## superted (Aug 17, 2010)

SenorBlumpkin said:


> Helps lube it  since you want to fuck it





bmw said:


> What about DP?  Would you bang a hot chick (say vida, or whoever), while your buddy was balls deep in her ass?
> 
> The stage is set, you know there's going to be some balls slappin and tool touchin, but you'll be railin this HOT Piece Of Ass, no holes barred...
> 
> Would you?  Or would you be too much of a homophobe?  Too geigh 4 U?  Or are you plowin away givin your buddy high 5's?



Did that once but made sure i was doing the plowing while buddy was getting blown, with the obligatory high five

Gotta say crossing swords is not my gig.

Been to a few sex clubs and theres just something about another dudes cock even if its from afar, i just dont wanna see it so guess im a homophobe..... I like my threesomes with 2 chicks now thats def more my gig


----------



## bmw (Aug 18, 2010)

superted said:


> Did that once but made sure i was doing the plowing while buddy was getting blown, with the obligatory high five
> 
> Gotta say crossing swords is not my gig.
> 
> Been to a few sex clubs and theres just something about another dudes cock even if its from afar, i just dont wanna see it so guess im a homophobe..... I like my threesomes with 2 chicks now thats def more my gig



MFF is of course a more desirable scenario, but who cares if it's MMF?  If I'm plowin one hole and my bro is next door, it doesn't make either of us gay.  We're both still banging a chick.

Bring it on!


----------



## 1yop (Aug 19, 2010)

not tat hard just imagine it as some chocolate cake


----------



## mrtom (Aug 26, 2010)

That is why it is called the Chocolate Starfish!


----------



## klc9100 (Aug 26, 2010)

bmw said:


> licking the asshole is a must. First date minimum. I usually do it before the first date actually. I can't understand why people think you need to have a date first before you fuck.
> 
> Love? Hell no ngrs. I've tossed salads on some crazy bitches I wasn't near loving...well, loving them at that instant, but not for long. We don't love dem hoes!
> 
> You phags gotta get out moar.


 
lol. that's funny shit man. you remind me of "andrew dice clay" he says he stuck his tongue up some chick's asshole standing in line at the bank. lol. . .


----------



## bmw (Aug 28, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> lol. that's funny shit man. you remind me of "andrew dice clay" he says he stuck his tongue up some chick's asshole standing in line at the bank. lol. . .



He knew wtf was up!  It's a great ice breaker/conversation starter.  :licker:


----------



## dbiggs_uk (Aug 31, 2010)

lets see


----------



## vortrit (Sep 1, 2010)

superted said:


> Cant begin to tell you what i would do with this arsehole, id get my head so far up there you wudnt see me for weeks



That will work!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 1, 2010)

post more pooper-pics goddammit


----------



## Arnold (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 2, 2010)

View attachment 28007


----------



## vortrit (Sep 2, 2010)

^yes^


----------



## scottie350 (Sep 3, 2010)

been there done it...would do it again lol


----------



## vortrit (Sep 3, 2010)

scottie350 said:


> been there done it...would do it again lol



This is not the thread about goat fucking.


----------



## scottie350 (Sep 4, 2010)

vortrit said:


> This is not the thread about goat fucking.


  that was random...supressed problems you have perhaps?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 4, 2010)

^yes!^


----------



## chucky1 (Sep 4, 2010)

Prince said:


>


dam prince i know what you mean...lol


----------



## chucky1 (Sep 4, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Depends on my T levels.


yep i agree when t. level is up things get crazy


----------



## chucky1 (Sep 4, 2010)

DiGiTaL said:


> I just asked the gf if we should try me licking her asshole to see what she would say.
> 
> She said "if you do it maybe we'll do anal"
> 
> Should I risk it?



dude you better get to licken thats a good mile stone....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 4, 2010)

chucky1 said:


> dam prince i know what you mean...lol


----------



## superted (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## stephfanny (Sep 9, 2010)

DiGiTaL said:


> I just asked the gf if we should try me licking her asshole to see what she would say.
> 
> She said "if you do it maybe we'll do anal"
> 
> Should I risk it?




ABSOLUTELY!!! She's waiting for you to take that next step before she gives it up...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 9, 2010)

stephfanny said:


> ABSOLUTELY!!! She's waiting for you to take that next step before she gives it up...


----------



## vortrit (Sep 9, 2010)

chucky1 said:


> dam prince i know what you mean...lol


----------



## clutton101 (Sep 9, 2010)

errrr  no way wud my tongue go near my birds arse an i been with her 2 years not a chance


----------



## vortrit (Sep 9, 2010)

clutton101 said:


> errrr  no way wud my tongue go near my birds arse an i been with her 2 years not a chance



If I were with a bird I wouldn't do it either. Especially a chicken.


----------



## clutton101 (Sep 9, 2010)

haha yeah well funny not


----------



## vortrit (Sep 9, 2010)

Nope, it's funny.


----------



## clutton101 (Sep 9, 2010)

yeah ok ya munky spunk


----------



## bmw (Sep 9, 2010)

clutton101 said:


> errrr  no way wud my tongue go near my birds arse an i been with her 2 years not a chance



post pics of her ass here as other good bros have done to see if she has an ass worthy of a good tongue lashing.

if she does, I'll do the licking for you, nancy.


----------



## bmw (Sep 9, 2010)

I see Jesus!


----------



## clutton101 (Sep 10, 2010)

bmw said:


> post pics of her ass here as other good bros have done to see if she has an ass worthy of a good tongue lashing.
> 
> if she does, I'll do the licking for you, nancy.



 shut up your daft knob end just coz you and your dad take terns liking each others arse and Nancy  wind your  neck in m8


----------



## stephfanny (Sep 10, 2010)

clutton101 said:


> shut up your daft knob end just coz you and your dad take terns liking each others arse and Nancy  wind your  neck in m8



What?????????? I don't understand, the accent is too thick  

Who's Nancy, and would you lick her cute liitle hole???


----------



## vortrit (Sep 10, 2010)

stephfanny said:


> What?????????? I don't understand, the accent is too thick
> 
> Who's Nancy, and would you lick her cute liitle hole???



I'll need to see pictures and a gallon of grape kool-aid before I make my decision.


----------



## clutton101 (Sep 10, 2010)

stephfanny said:


> What?????????? I don't understand, the accent is too thick
> 
> Who's Nancy, and would you lick her cute liitle hole???




what dont you understand lol confused.com


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2010)

stephfanny said:


> What?????????? I don't understand, the accent is too thick
> 
> Who's Nancy, and would you lick her cute liitle hole???




I remember the pictures you posted a while back. If they were really you, I would say your ass was very much lick worthy.


----------



## bmw (Sep 11, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I remember the pictures you posted a while back. If they were really you, I would say your ass was very much lick worthy.



O'rly?

moar pics?


----------



## Domas (Sep 13, 2010)

busyLivin said:


> Am I the only one that thinks licking an asshole is disgusting?  I don't care how hot or clean she is.



I agree...


----------



## bmw (Sep 15, 2010)

Domas said:


> I agree...



clearly you are in the minority here.

 for analingus!!


----------



## bmw (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## babyhulk (Dec 8, 2010)

Damn. My tongue just got hard.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 8, 2010)

MCx2 said:


> That used to be part of our ranking system growing up:
> 
> - Would you fuck her?
> - Would you eat her out?
> ...


 
If you answer no to any one of those questions consider yourself dumped.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 9, 2010)

I've licked the asshole of prolly half the chicks I've been with.  I've always had somewhat of an ass fetish.  I don't have to be in love with her either.


----------



## pancho (Dec 9, 2010)

MCx2 said:


> That used to be part of our ranking system growing up:
> 
> - Would you fuck her?
> - Would you eat her out?
> ...


 
lol good 1


----------



## superted (Dec 9, 2010)

pancho said:


> lol good 1



I say yes to all 3 and i haven't even seen her


----------



## bmw (Dec 10, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> If you answer no to any one of those questions consider yourself dumped.



I actually do those three things in the opposite order.

1. eat ass
2. chow box
3. knock that pussy out

ftmfw!


----------



## bmw (Dec 10, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I've licked the asshole of prolly half the chicks I've been with.  I've always had somewhat of an ass fetish.  I don't have to be in love with her either.



We may be twins separated at birth!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 10, 2010)

I liked some ass a couple nights ago in fact.


----------



## Trained to Kill (Dec 10, 2010)

largepkg said:


> Tossing salad, the right salad is always GTG! It loosens and moistens for the slide home.



Agreed!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 13, 2010)

Eat that ass up!


----------



## Patmuscle (Dec 14, 2010)

love eating ass smells tastes good and my dicks gets hard as fuck


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 14, 2010)

Am I the only one who finds the fact ironic that this thread lasted longer than his relationship?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 14, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> Am I the only one who finds the fact ironic that this thread lasted longer than his relationship?



I knew she didn't love me when she refused to eat the dingleberries out of my hairy anus.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 14, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> I knew she didn't love me when she refused to eat the dingleberries out of my hairy anus.



you should have waxed. oh well, you'll live and learn. your next relationship you will wax your body and be as smooth as a pre-pubescent boy. you will exude penetration like a baby seal. and then you will be jedi.


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 14, 2010)

bmw said:


>


 

*that's fucking hott! ! !*


----------



## bmw (Dec 15, 2010)

ain't it?


----------



## jwood10 (Dec 16, 2010)

one of my ex-girlfriends loved her ass being eatin, after she showered of course.  but this one time she farted in my mouth.  i said, "what the fuck!"  she responded, "what it felt good and i relaxed."  she relaxed in my damn mouth!


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 16, 2010)

I've licked her asshole.


----------



## stan69 (Dec 19, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> *that's fucking hott! ! !*


 yes it is......


----------



## bmw (Dec 21, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> I've licked her asshole.



poast noodz plz. 

TYIA


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 21, 2010)

bmw said:


> I actually do those three things in the opposite order.
> 
> 1. eat ass
> 2. chow box
> ...


----------



## wayno442 (Feb 5, 2011)

no offense but when you look at mom do you think of yer dad's comment? just wonderin don't mean no disrespect.


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 5, 2011)

OK ladies, if your dude eats your ass out, do you return the favor???

my girl licks my ass all the time and i fucking love it.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 5, 2011)

I licked ass again last nite.  For me it's a regular part of 4play.  Only problem is the ole lady doesn't like assplay other than a tongue.  I like giving thumb love durante intercourse, but she doesn't like me to mess with the arse.


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 5, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I licked ass again last nite. For me it's a regular part of 4play. Only problem is the ole lady doesn't like assplay other than a tongue. I like giving thumb love durante intercourse, but she doesn't like me to mess with the arse.


 

dude, something is wrong.  i've been with a bunch of chicks and maybe only a dozen or so _"claimed"_ to like assplay right out the gate, but they *all* turn. ALL of them. you just gotta put in the time. assplay is great (both ways). EVERYONE has to be mature, confident and comfortable with their sexuality though. everyone has to clear their minds of stereotypes and stigmas. you gotta just be down with the one you with, or maybe you're not with the wrong one. ya know??


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 5, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> dude, something is wrong.  i've been with a bunch of chicks and maybe only a dozen or so _"claimed"_ to like assplay right out the gate, but they *all* turn. ALL of them. you just gotta put in the time. assplay is great (both ways). EVERYONE has to be mature, confident and comfortable with their sexuality though. everyone has to clear their minds of stereotypes and stigmas. you gotta just be down with the one you with, or maybe you're not with the wrong one. ya know??



Not sure what your perspective was.  But, I was talking about giving, not receiving.  She doesn't mind a finger from time to time.  But, she seems to see it as abuse, rather than a way to add some spark/excitement in the sac.  

But, I hear ya that most broads dig some assplay.  My ex gf used to get off much harder when i'd finger her arse during intercourse.  I just had to put up with a finger in the arse meself, but it was a small price to pay to get to use the backdoor on occasion.


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 5, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Not sure what your perspective was. But, I was talking about giving, not receiving. She doesn't mind a finger from time to time. But, she seems to see it as abuse, rather than a way to add some spark/excitement in the sac.
> 
> But, I hear ya that most broads dig some assplay. My ex gf used to get off much harder when i'd finger her arse during intercourse. I just had to put up with a finger in the arse meself, but it was a small price to pay to get to use the backdoor on occasion.


 

i'm not so much coming from any particular perspective. i will say this, most chicks feel that ANYTHING anal is about power, huniliation and domination. thus, if you let your shick experiment, she will feel more comfortable letting you experiment. it's pretty simple actually. you wouldn't expect a chick to suck your dick if you wouldn't eat her pussy, right? i see that you see what i'm saying though. i'm concerned that she sees MOST things anal as "abuse". . .  RED FLAG!!!

have you discussed this with her?? that doesn't seem totally right (IMHO).


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 6, 2011)

Please don't post porn pictures in your posts. Im tired of jacking off through these forum posts.


----------



## mp340 (Feb 6, 2011)

digital said:


> please don't post porn pictures in your posts. Im tired of jacking off through these forum posts.



^^^lol


----------



## vortrit (Feb 6, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I licked ass again last nite.  For me it's a regular part of 4play.  Only problem is the ole lady doesn't like assplay other than a tongue.  I like giving thumb love durante intercourse, but she doesn't like me to mess with the arse.


----------



## bmw (Feb 6, 2011)

my favorite thread!!  Yay!

**wink wink**


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 6, 2011)

This reminds me , I must add bmw to my friends list.


----------



## bmw (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Feb 6, 2011)

this one's hungry!


----------

